# What HPS bulb is the best?



## OldSkool (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been all over the net and have found at least a dozen HPS bulbs that 'claim' to be the best, most effecient, highest output, broadest spectrum bulb there is and I'm bleary-eyed trying to make a decision.

I want to buy an electronic ballast set-up to utilize both MH and HPS bulbs in my grows without the expense of two systems. Who wouldn't?  

So I ask you all, what is the best bulb for each? 
Best MH and best HPS? 

I like what I read about Sonagro bulbs, hortilux and plantmax as well. It seems the Plantmax has a pretty good bulb for the price. Will spending $100 or more for a light bulb make THAT much difference in the final yeild?

Will a $100 Agrosun GOLD put a $30 Plantmax to shame that badly?

I can't wait to see the results on this one!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2009)

Son T agro is the best imho for 400watt.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2009)

There is not enough difference to justify the cost, buy Sylvainia.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2009)

OldSkool said:
			
		

> I want to buy an electronic ballast set-up to utilize both MH and HPS bulbs in my grows without the expense of two systems. Who wouldn't?



Who wouldn't?  Me.  I am particularly unimpressed with MH lights.  They have a pretty poor watt to lumen ratio and IMO, I get as good a result vegging with T5s as I did with a MH at almost twice the watts and way more heat.

I bought electronic ballasts because they are more efficient and cost less to operate.  I have a 1000W magnetic ballast that probably uses 1200 watts or so and it puts out 140000 lumens.  I have 2 600W electronic ballasts that use 600W each and puts out 185000 lumens.  I was a cost/efficientcy thing that made me purchase the electronic ballasts, not the ability to use both HPS and MH.

I look at the lumens when buying bulbs.  I have found on the 600W that you can buy HPS bulbs that vary from 80000 lumens to 95000 lumens.  Well, if I can get a bulb that puts out 95000 lumens instead of one that puts out 80000 lumens for the same wattage, I am going with the 95000 lumen bulb.  I just purchased 2 600W 95000 lumens bulbs off Ebay for $60 total.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 13, 2009)

Two types I use:

Solarmaxx

Eye Hortilux

There is no better, yet.


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 13, 2009)

I use a 400 Sylvainia for MH and a 430 Sonagro for HPS. Check out my unknown asian link for the results.


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 13, 2009)

Now with the exception of HG no one has told my WHY they like the bulbs they are using. And I'm definately going to buy the most 'lumens per dollar'bulb I can afford. 
Son T I like, Hortilux as well. What is so great about Sylvania? Fill me in. Otherwise I'll buy the one with 60,000  initial lumens whatever brand it is. 
HG, I am also very pleased with my fluoro veggin  . I still have T-12's but they do the job for now...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

Hortilux w/ enhanced blues... ...for my 1kwHPS (and for the smaller lil HID's as well)

and I blieve that my 400 watt hps MH-Conv lamp is Phillips...I think...uhhhhhhhh...me dendrties and synapsi r firing a lil slow 2day...

l8tr 

7GE


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 13, 2009)

What is so great? Well....I was happy with the results. Could another bulb produce better results? maybe, maybe not. I don't have the coin to go and try all these different bulbs, so hopefully you can get enough info from everyone here and make your decision. At some point your really splitting hairs comparing 400w bulbs (or what ever watt your using), just my opinion. 
I personally think you'll have great results with any MH/HPS brand bulb you pick.


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks CB. It's pretty much what I had figured. Why would anyone want to spend a couple hundred on a bulb that only marginally better than a 30 buck bulb? Buy marginally I mean side by side, could you really tell a noticable diffence between two plants grown under two different hps lamps of the same wattage?
Now I am used to a computer forum where everyone has a little fun with each other, surely we smot pokers can do the same? 
IF, I have the cash when the time comes, I will probably get the Son T that puts out 60,000 initial lumens. IF NOT, I will get the $29 Plantmax with the increased spectrum. Hell, I don't have clue really! I'm a fluoro man...have been for my entire life.


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 14, 2009)

i snagged a Sunmaster Super HPS for $25 on craigslist... haven't fired it up yet, but when i get my ballast all sorted out, it's gonna lay my cfls to waste.


----------



## dr pyro (Nov 15, 2009)

i have done side by side comparison between pricey " growbulbs" and phillips or sylvania. there really is no diffrence. there are couple people other than me on the board that have done comparisons with little or no diffrence. to me your buying the name not the bulb


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2009)

a hortilux 400w hps bulb costs about $90 from a hydro store. a phillips 400w hps bulb from home depot costs $21. So whats the difference?  Marketing, pure and simple. Considering you will be replacing the bulb ever year, go the cheap route.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Two types I use:
> 
> Solarmaxx
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:

my same 2 choices....


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 16, 2009)

So far, the only thing I have found out besides vast differences in pricing is that if I put a 430 watt bulb in a 400 watt ballst I will actually get LESS light for my money that a 400 watt regular bulb due to the difference in intensity of the bulb at 400 than at 430. Waste of money at 400 watts. They don't make that exactly clear, but it makes sense. 
So I can rule  out the 430 watt Sonagro bulb if I am going to go with the Lumatek  eballast. :{


----------



## leafminer (Nov 16, 2009)

That figures. Why? Consider:

Mag ballast: Basically it's an auto-transformer. When you power-on, a voltage spike is produced that causes a small arc in the mercury vapour of the HPS. This is 'striking' the tube. Initially the current is low, because the sodium is in solid form. As the discharge warms the sodium, the current increases and the voltage drops, until finally the 400W lamp is fully lit, the current flow has reached its final value. Now, the 430W bulb gets its extra 30W by overloading the ballast by a little less than 10% (basically this is playing chicken with the safety factors). The bulb has a lower resistance when fully ignited and so the ballast does pass a little extra.
However with the 
(2) Digital ballast, this plan doesn't work. The digital ballast supplies a pre-programmed current and voltage in the form of variable-width power pulses. This means it supplies an accurate 400W to a bulb designed to be properly lit with 430W. That means the lamp is operating outside its design parameters, 
and becomes LESS efficient than a standard 400W on a mag ballast. 
I hope this clears up this issue.


----------

